# 

## ZHANNET

,  .            -12130   1 ,       ,   ,   ,  ,  ????  ?     ,    -15%,   30   ?  ,     - !  , - ,     , -   .
,     ,      43   ,      . :Help!:  :Help!:

----------

?

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,      .        .      ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,    "",   ,  ?    ,       ,   ?        ,    ,       ,     ,        .     ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :



> ,


        -    ,     -   ,      -    ,      -   .   .






> "",   ,  ?


    ""     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ""       , - , 60+,         ,    ,           ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,     .    ,    , ,   ..           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ?   .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,        08  2020     ,      08 ,  - ,      ,        .      ,    ,  ,    12130  ,     __        12130,    ,     -    ,  ,  , 20 ,        ,  -          ,       08  ,        ,        12130  ,          ?
    ,      20000    /,    12  2600,    20000-2600=17400  08 ,        08  12130*30%+(20000-12130)*15%   ,            ,       ,   12130 ?   12130     ,         ,    ,      08    12130*30%        ?    12130 -       ?

----------

> ,    "",


.
         ?

----------

> ,  ""       , - , 60+,


  60++,      FIDO.




> ,    ,           ,       ,      ?


    -    .
  (, )  ( ).   -   (   , 43%),   .
          ,      .

----------


## .

> 


  .      .   .      ()  ,     .




> 


  -?         .         ?
 -      .     ,       .              . .

----------

> .      .   .


     .
     ,      .      -     -  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    .     - .      -   08            ,       20000    ,        20000 ,.
 , , 30 ,   12130     -  -1 .,    /   12130 +_7870_  ,  
08     20000-2600 ()=17400 ,
31   44,20      70     20000 = 12130  +7870  -   /  ,
  70    68 2600  ,
31     12130*30%+(20000-12130) *15%    44     69,
 08            69    51
08      2600 .
12130                 ,      30%      ?                 ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> - .


    .             .  ,        .        6%,      
  , ?    .  .

----------

, ,   2-  -

----------


## ZHANNET

( ,  2,  25,  251):
1.        :
...
60)   ,         ,      , ,     1  2020        24  2007  N 209- "        "               ,             ,      .
 ( ,  2,  25,  270):
       :
...
48.26) ,    ,    60  1  251  ;
     12130        ?   ,     51    86 12130    ,
   86    70  12130    ,        
  44     70 7870   ,   ,
  44      69   12130*30%+7870*15%    ,  ,  .    ,     ,         -.      ,     .

----------


## .

> , ,   2-  -


  -  ,    .   -   .     ,

----------


## .

> 12130        ?


 .        .     ,        ((

----------


## ZZZhanna

*ZHANNET*, 
1. , ,   ,      ,          ?
2.  ,     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

:
...
48.26) ,    ,    60  1  251  ,   ,    ,         60/01,76        51        , ..      44,20,26      60/01    ,      ,       ?

----------

> -  ,    .   -   .     ,


   ,   ... , ,    .

      .
      ,     ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,   0 ,   12130,       60/01    51 12130 -            ,    ,      ?,      86     86    60/01-12130    51    86 12130?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 60/01  51 12130 -


 -   .
 ?

----------


## .

> ,   ..


     .  ,

----------


## .

> :


 :Dash2: 




> ,   0 ,   12130,


    ,      .      ,       ,  ?     66/67    ?      ?




> 86   86  60/01-12130   51  86 12130?


   ,      .   86,   91,     . . 
           .

----------

> .  ,


        . , .

----------

> ,      .      ,       ,  ?     66/67    ?      ?
> 
>    ,      .   86,   91,     .


     -   ...   /,      - .

----------


## ZHANNET

- ,  , -,   ,    ,    ,  -    ,    ? :EEK!: 
,      ,  ,                    ,    / 12130      ?

,      ,         .  ,       ,         .  ,     ,          ,   .    ,   1  2020 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ,  , -,   ,    ,


        ,        . 




> ,                   ,


**



> / 12130      ?


  -, ,          ?




> ,      ,         .  ,       ,         .  ,     ,          ,   .    ,   1  2020 .


    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,       ,     ** ,        ,     ,      ,  .         ,     .     ,     ,  1           .     
     22.04.2020  121-       .    ,        COVID-19     (   1  2020 .    ),         ,           (. 60 . 1 . 251  ).       ,           ,      . 

*  ,            ,       ,    (. "" . 5 . 1   121-).*
                    .         (, ),  . .  ,     ,        ,     2.1.  . 6 . 3 . 170  :         (. 1 . 2   121-).
 -  -    ,    , ,       ,  ? .  ,    ,                ,     22.04.2020 N 121-?

----------


## ABell

> ,  .            -12130   1 ,       ,   ,   ,  ,  ????  ?     ,    -15%,   30   ?  ,     - !  , - ,     , -   .
> ,     ,      43   ,      .


 .    1,   .  ,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,  /,          ,         .    9.
    ,     -      ,  , ,  ,       2 ,  -1 , 6 ,     . 
,  ,   ,    ,              ,     ,    ,         12130,   ,     *  /*.
       ,      ?     ,    ,           ,    .      ,    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   10 , .

----------


## .

> /,          ,


 .   ,       ?




> 


    .       .       .




> ,      ?


  -       ,      ,    
 ,    ,   ?   ,   ,

----------


## ZHANNET

. , ,,              ,  /         ,             22.04.2020  121- ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*, ,       .   . 
    -    ,        ? 
  ,

----------


## ABell

> .    1,   .  ,   .


   .     .

----------


## ABell

> *ZHANNET*, ,       .   . 
>     -    ,        ? 
>   ,


 ,   ,   ,   (       ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,           22.04.2020
 ( ,  2,  25,  251):
1.        :
...
60)   ,         ,      , ,     1  2020        24  2007  N 209- "        "               ,             ,      .
 ( ,  2,  25,  270):
*       :
...
48.26) ,    ,    60  1  251  ;* 
   ?  ,   ,  ,   ,  ???       ?   ,          ,      ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,


 -? 




>

----------


## .

> ?


     .   ,   .  ,        .      86     91,   .      .     ,        ?

----------


## Tukovka_Non

-    ,    ZHANNET,   -  . ,  ,     .      ,  ? 

  ?

----------


## Tukovka_Non

1

",     ,            (. 2 . 346.16, . 1 . 252, . 48.26 . 270  )"

----------


## .

> ,  ?


   ,       ? 



> ",


   .      ,  -  .
,      ,    .     ,      -.       ,    ,     ?
- ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1

----------


## Tukovka_Non

> ,       ?


  :Smilie: .      .    20  26,  - , .




> 


  ""

----------


## ABell

> -?


  .

      .

----------


## .

> .


       ,       ?

----------


## ZHANNET

2   ,  ,    ,       ,     ,     ,     ,       ,        -?   1     ?  .    .  ,   -      ? -  . :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## Tukovka_Non

,    -      .    .

----------


## belaw

> ,          ,      ,       ?


   .     -        . ,    .    )
  -    ,          .

----------

> 


++

----------


## .

*belaw*,       . .   ,    ,

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,   ,      .  . 
   ,     -   )

----------

> 2   ,  ,    ,       ,     ,     ,     ,       ,        -?   1     ?  .    .  ,   -      ? -  .


  2  .
  100 ,   100 ,   100 ,   100 .

----------


## belaw

> belaw,       . .   ,    ,


   ,     .   ,     "   ". ,               . 
        -   .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,        ,   , ,   -                     ,     .    . .     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  -   ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,       ,      ,    ,             .  , /,          ,  ,     .      ,     . 
,   ,   -     ,  2020  2019 ,       ,      ,  ,     ,       ,    , ..   .
   ,   ,    ,            .   ,        ,      100000 ,    ,         ,     ,  ,              ,  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   -     ,  2020  2019 ,


      ,             ??? ,     2   ,   ?
,      ,      -      ,        .        .          .        :Wink:

----------


## ZHANNET

5 ,     ,     ,  ,    ,  ,  1    , .

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## skvir

!      ! .         20000,    2 .     .  ,      32130.         ?    20000?

----------


## .

> .


  ?   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      32130


  ?  ,    ?

----------


## skvir

,        .   ,     .       ?   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       ,   2 ,         2  .




> 


           .
       ?
 - . ,        4000.,      4000.

----------


## ABell

32130 -        .

----------


## skvir

.     .       (  ,   -),      .        .    . !

----------


## skvir

!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 32130 -        .


- ,       6%,      .

----------


## 696

.      ,     95,2?

----------

